# Fire Escapes



## snowroski

I have an applicant looking to replace a fire escape on their building.  Everything seems to be in order with the plans, except the guard height.  The 2009 IFC, IEBC and IBC provide for requirements for stair dimensions and landing dimensions, but cannot find anything regarding guard height.

What are your thoughts?


----------



## Francis Vineyard

Use the provisions of guards for open side of walking surfaces; note Chapter 1104.6 of the IFC if referenced also has provision for existing guard heights.


----------



## cda

What code section covers "fire" escapes


----------



## CityKin

2009 IBC 3406 
I deal a lot with existing fire escapes and sometimes new extensions to fire escapes.  I have never seen a railing 42" high.  In my experience cities with a lot of fire escapes have their own specific regulations.


----------



## cda

""""IBC 3406 
I deal a lot with existing fire escapes and sometimes new extensions to fire escapes. I have never seen a railing 42" high. In my experience cities with a lot of fire escapes have their own specific regulations.""""

I hate the term "fire escape"

Ok forgot about that. Saw a question on a slide just awhile back


----------



## Francis Vineyard

In haste I copied and paste the wrong code edition and section above; this is from the 2009 IFC (online);

*4604.17.5* Components of fire escape stairs shall be constructed of noncombustible materials. Fire escape stairs and balconies shall support the dead load and live load of not less than 100 psf. Fire escape stairs and balconies shall be provided with a top and intermediate handrail on both sides.

Similarly with the existing section 4604.14.1 Handrail height, measured above the stair tread nosing shall be uniform not less than 30 inches and not more than 42 inches.


----------



## snowroski

Francis Vineyard said:


> In haste I copied and paste the wrong code edition and section above; this is from the 2009 IFC (online);
> 
> *4604.17.5* Components of fire escape stairs shall be constructed of noncombustible materials. Fire escape stairs and balconies shall support the dead load and live load of not less than 100 psf. Fire escape stairs and balconies shall be provided with a top and intermediate handrail on both sides.
> 
> Similarly with the existing section 4604.14.1 Handrail height, measured above the stair tread nosing shall be uniform not less than 30 inches and not more than 42 inches.



Thanks, I was looking at that for direction, but suppose I needed the confirmation.


----------



## ADAguy

Points to consider: guardrail pickets at 4" o.c max.., height to grade exceeds 30" therefore railing height of 42"?


----------



## mtlogcabin

They are not stairs and a 42" high guard could interfere with a large person trying to use one since the minimum width is 22 inches. If guards and balusters where required for fire escapes they would be in the code in section 3406  

3406.4 Dimensions.
Stairs shall be at least 22 inches (559 mm) wide with risers not more than, and treads not less than, 8 inches (203 mm) and landings at the foot of stairs not less than 40 inches (1016 mm) wide by 36 inches (914 mm) long, located not more than 8 inches (203 mm) below the door.


----------



## JBI

Depending on what codes and editions have been adopted... Chapter 34 of the IBC or the IEBC would be the appropriate place to find the answers. Either one contains provisions for 'fire escapes' (Chapter 34 quoted above). 
It's not 'new' construction, so the main body of the IBC only applies when the existing building regulations send you there.


----------



## Paul Sweet

Some jurisdictions might allow you to rebuild them in accordance with the code they were originally constructed under.


----------

